# The new Toro HD's are up



## tdipaul

.

https://www.toro.com/en/homeowner/snow-blowers








.


----------



## Hanky

That HD 1428 OHXE, sure would look great in my garage, but I do not think I can get approval for that big bad boy.


----------



## 1132le

Not impressed 1699 for 302cc motor
rated for a max 45 feet throw without and impeller kit means the worst snow 25 feet not far enough
imo they still have engines that are to small
paint and chrome wont get you home
small engines == more profit paying for the name
the 30 inch ariens sho is better for the same money


----------



## leonz

Every time I click on an image it takes me to post image.org and a tom reed for congress advert.


----------



## Hanky

Try this link, I wonder who makes engines for the blowers??

https://www.toro.com/en/homeowner/snow-blowers

Hanky


----------



## UNDERTAKER

Hanky said:


> Try this link, I wonder who makes engines for the blowers??
> 
> https://www.toro.com/en/homeowner/snow-blowers
> 
> Hanky


* They are designed by TORO. But made in China by some fly by night company. :facepalm_zpsdj194qh:icon_whistling:k:k:k:*


----------



## UNDERTAKER

* I will Always Take the POWERSHIFTS and the OLD SCHOOLS over them any day. k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## chargin

I was under the impression Loncin made the engines.

I might get an 8/24.
Wish they had a 10/24.


----------



## Zavie

The HD 1428 OHXE does look sweet. Hmmm, since the Toro Timemaster didn't work out for my yard and if I can get by with my Honda HRX217 walk behind mower for a couple more years, I would have permission to purchase the 1428. Realistically though the HD 1028 OHXE does have plenty of power for my needs and at $1699.00 I could get myself that and riding lawn mower without waiting another 2 years. Guess I'm going to go look at them when they get into the dealerships. I cut down 6 trees this year to help with leaves cleanup but I still could cut down another 5-6. A riding mower would help with the cleanup. It's the leaves vs the snow! The leaves will fall for sure, but will there be enough snow for a new blower??

https://www.toro.com/en/homeowner/snow-blowers/power-max-hd-1428-ohxe-commercial-38843


----------



## arienskids

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> * They are designed by TORO. But made in China by some fly by night company. :facepalm_zpsdj194qh:icon_whistling:k:k:k:*


lol, loncin is far more then just a fly by night company. anyways, some of the new snowblowers sure look a bit like a honda


----------



## RedOctobyr

The 1428 OHXE must be a beast, at 420cc and 28"! I was trying to see if Ariens had a similar offering, since the power-to-width ratio of the Toro is quite impressive. 



It's not quite the same, but the Ariens Platinum 30 SHO is 414cc and 30". But the list price for the Toro is $2,499, vs $1,799 for the Ariens. That's a fairly hefty price difference. And while it needs more storage space, some would likely view the 30" as an advantage. 



It will be interesting to see how the new HD models perform this winter! I do prefer the idea of the trigger steering on the Toro, vs Auto-Turn on the Ariens, which relies on "reading your mind", vs having explicit controls for steering. And the ACS on the Toro sounds helpful, though I don't have any experience with it.


----------



## gibbs296

The trigger setup just seems like a gimmick and another add-on type of item destined to fail. The more crap ya got the more stuff that can break.


----------



## Hanky

I love the trigger steer system and have no issues at all my old track drive Craftsman I had 18 years worked perfect.


----------



## bisonp

The base of the chute looks small and it's rectangular like MTD. Interesting after telling us for so many years how great the plastic is that now the metal chutes are "built to last". 

Like the LED light. That 1428 looks solid, comparable to Ariens pro. Others seem kind of expensive for the power. Then again, so are Hondas. So maybe they'll still perform.

Will be interesting to see how they do.


----------



## Hanky

I am very happy with the plastic on my 1128 no plug ups yet . But sure like the 1428, My thoughts when it comes to power.

Some is good

 More is better

Too much is just right...


----------



## 69ariens

They look sweat to me and I'm with Hank. Love my trigger steering on my 926.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

* Still can not see if they got away from that Uni-body frame. :icon_whistling::icon_whistling:k:k:k:*


----------



## Zavie

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> * Still can not see if they got away from that Uni-body frame. :icon_whistling::icon_whistling:k:k:k:*


OMG Powershift93 are you still jonesing on the old frame style?

Here are the facts: 
The Uni-body frame has proven to be strong and tuff. Or is it tuff and strong. Either way it works.
These new models are sweet!
I want one.

There, nuff said LOL.:wink2:


----------



## broo

chargin said:


> I was under the impression Loncin made the engines.
> 
> I might get an 8/24.
> Wish they had a 10/24.



On their mower engines, Loncin does indeed make the Toro branded ones. My 42" Timecutter is so equipped. Works good for now.


I don't know if it's the same provider for their snowblower engines.


----------



## tdipaul

.

Might as well add this to your signature PS93




.


----------



## Hanky

I guess Toro and Ariens are one of the few with big power in a quality build blower.


----------



## Jmig

gibbs296 said:


> The trigger setup just seems like a gimmick and another add-on type of item destined to fail. The more crap ya got the more stuff that can break.


Pistol Grip trigger or whatever auger controls work flawlessly after 12 years of use. 7 of those years being the worst the northeast has seen... in my experience. Also certainly not a gimmick as it is very ergonomically functional


----------



## gibbs296

Jmig said:


> Pistol Grip trigger or whatever auger controls work flawlessly after 12 years of use. 7 of those years being the worst the northeast has seen... in my experience. Also certainly not a gimmick as it is very ergonomically functional


I'm glad they work well. I guess for $3000 I'd rather have something better than what comes on a $75 bike from Walmart.lain:


----------



## 1132le

gibbs296 said:


> I'm glad they work well. I guess for $3000 I'd rather have something better than what comes on a $75 bike from Walmart.lain:


the cables on snowblowers are all just like walmart bikes or are the cables better on the 799 ariens snotek killer machine you liked? 

3000? its $2200 on snowblowers direct its the 3rd best snowblower on the market for the money
ariens 30 sho 1799
ariens 28 pro 2200
toro 1428 2200


best deal on the market
28 sho 1199


----------



## gibbs296

1132le said:


> the cables on snowblowers are all just like walmart bikes or are the cables better on the 799 ariens snotek killer machine you liked?
> 
> 3000? its $2200 on snowblowers direct its the 3rd best snowblower on the market for the money
> ariens 30 sho 1799
> ariens 28 pro 2200
> toro 1428 2200
> 
> 
> best deal on the market
> 28 sho 1199


Thanks for setting me straight. I'm on my way out the door now to buy me a 28 sho 1199.


----------



## 1132le

gibbs296 said:


> Thanks for setting me straight. I'm on my way out the door now to buy me a 28 sho 1199.



iam sure you are nobody needs 800c engine or a 36 hydro and the 3000 1428 thats really 2200


please post pics for forum


----------



## leonz

The trigger steering on the toro models is actually a cable controlled steering brake that gives you complete control versus the autosteer design on the Ariens units


----------



## gibbs296

I'm sure the trigger steer is a fantastic system, however, this is what I think of when I see how busy the handlebar area gets when all that crap is up there...


----------



## Jmig

gibbs296 said:


> I'm glad they work well. I guess for $3000 I'd rather have something better than what comes on a $75 bike from Walmart.lain:


And the same mechanism/tech that is used on professional race bikes that cost thousands of dollars? I don't understand your logic.


----------



## Cardo111

I’m definitely a fan of Toro’s new and improved HD series, they were always well designed and had a reputation for performing well but personally I didn’t like all the polymer on them. This has been addressed in this year’s product line. You now have more power available and the all steel chute/ACS. I have said this before I think they are now much better positioned to compete against Ariens. 

For those who don’t want Auto-Turn Toro gives them an option of a traditional cable lever controlled power steering system. I did notice that the new model of the HD928 now has Auto-Turn, this may have been a cost cutting measure to lower the price for this year, while adding the steel chute.


----------



## gibbs296

Jmig said:


> And the same mechanism/tech that is used on professional race bikes that cost thousands of dollars? I don't understand your logic.


Race bikes steer with triggers on the handlebars? I did not know that. Thank you. The trigger wheel brake I'm sure works well, it just seems like a lazy way to get it done. EFI on an engine, computer designed chutes, crazy metal technology everywhere, and a scrub brake on each tire....nice


----------



## Jmig

gibbs296 said:


> Race bikes steer with triggers on the handlebars? I did not know that. Thank you. The trigger wheel brake I'm sure works well, it just seems like a lazy way to get it done. EFI on an engine, computer designed chutes, crazy metal technology everywhere, and a scrub brake on each tire....nice


No they brake with it. Simple technology that has worked flawlessly on 60 dollar childrens bikes and 5000 dollar race bikes. 

Your logic doesn't make sense. Get it?

Have a party repairing that electric honda chute system.


----------



## gibbs296

My logic is that I would rather have an advancement in technology such as auto-turn. Maybe we should go back to points and a condenser since they just work too. How about "Alexa, make a left turn."


----------



## northeast

Jmig said:


> No they brake with it. Simple technology that has worked flawlessly on 60 dollar childrens bikes and 5000 dollar race bikes.
> 
> Your logic doesn't make sense. Get it?
> 
> Have a party repairing that electric honda chute system.


I love my Honda electric chutes sure beats the frozen chutes I had with my Ariens pro 28. Will gladly repair if it breaks.


----------



## gibbs296

New tech can be a good thing!


----------



## 1132le

gibbs296 said:


> New tech can be a good thing!



Pics of your new 28 sho yet???????????


----------



## Jmig

gibbs296 said:


> My logic is that I would rather have an advancement in technology such as auto-turn. Maybe we should go back to points and a condenser since they just work too. How about "Alexa, make a left turn."


Really? 

On a snowblower? I would understand if you wanted advanced tech on a new car but utility is what is needed with snowblowers.


----------



## Jmig

northeast said:


> I love my Honda electric chutes sure beats the frozen chutes I had with my Ariens pro 28. Will gladly repair if it breaks.


K. Get back when it breaks.


----------



## gibbs296

1132le said:


> Pics of your new 28 sho yet???????????


yup


----------



## 1132le

gibbs296 said:


> yup



.
28 sho wasnt big enough for you you upgraded


Wow thats a killer machine is that the 36 hydro ? with the 800ccc motor? that takes 5w20?


----------



## woodrmp

Ordered the 1428 this week, taking delivery next week! Looking forward to letting er rip this winter. It's overkill for my needs but if some is good, more is better :grin:


----------



## Hanky

Welcome here from Western Canada, Your a lucky man to get that blower Wish I could get one but my 1128 runs perfect. Let us know how it performs.


----------



## 1132le

killer machine enjoy that motor


----------



## Hanky

Your the top dog for Toro power man can not wait for a review.


----------



## Brianwc

I was going to get the 928 OAE 38840 but after seeing the nylon cased auto turn transmission I decided to move up to the 1028 OHXE 38841 the heated grips and extra cc will help. dealer wants 1599


----------



## woodrmp

1428 is ready for pickup! Getting it in a couple hours hope to post some pics later.


----------



## tdipaul

. 

The local OPE dealer has one on display in their shop. It is SUH-WEET lookin'





The impeller is huge it looks like it could process a boulder







shorter, beefier Quick Stick lever...



.


----------



## Cardo111

What a tank the bucket looking very Honda-like. Toro made a giant leap forward this year with their HD series. I have to imagine they are going to sell a lot more units as a result. Simplicity also made some nice improvements and added a Signature line (may have previously been known as their heavy-duty series). The Signature Pro Line also received some mods. Taller auger housings, LEDS w/a courtesy path light and hopefully a more reliable electric chute control. Simplicity seems to only use the disposable plastic transmission on one medium duty machine at this point. Nice to see that these manufacturers are listening to their customers. Arguably the Golden Age of snowblowers is here.


----------



## Brianwc

think I'm going to be happy with the 1028 HD it's resting right now waiting on some future snow. I will say it's a big machine.


----------



## woodrmp

Got my 1428 last week. Nice machine! Not much to add on top of TdiPaul's pictures except for a peek at the belts.

When I was comparing the 1428 to the 1028 parts diagrams I noticed the 1428 has a different impeller belt and pulleys.

Looks like it has a monster double-V belt under there!

The cast iron skids look really beefy and the drift cutters are a thicker steel than I expected.

Started her up too. Starts easy and the LED headlight looks like it will work well.

Really looking forward to a big snowfall now! The only other blower I have ever used is a ~1990 824 (drum style auger, no power steering) so this may re-align my expectations of what a snowblower can do.


----------



## RedOctobyr

Wow, thanks for the pics under the cover! That belt is a monster, and I'll bet the machine is too.


----------



## Hanky

Like those belt pictures should last a life time.


----------



## Nshusky

That is a stout machine.:bowing:
Love the new Toro upgrades for these. 
The new LED should put out more light as well but interesting that they mounted it lower like Honda......it is more forward though so I am sure in testing it proved to be the best location.

Bet you can’t wait to fire that mother up at first snow!


----------



## Zavie

This has got to be my ultimate, (OEM) machine.
Big engine
Toro quality
Tank like rugged construction
Low maintenance, with no drippy hydro fluid ever.
Super quick chute controls
WOW!!!


----------



## leonz

Great purchase, 

The only issue now is the double V belt as the V belt is rubbing against the belt retainer when running- the retainer is too close to the double pulley and wearing on the edge of the double V belt.

I cannot believe they did not see that when they test ran it with the cover off.
They would have heard that noise and known what it was the minute they started it and activated the auger and impeller drive function.

If anything you should loosen the belt retainer on the closer side and pry it away from the pulley.
The next thing you should do is ask for a replacement belt so you have it on hand. 

They should give it to you with no questions asked or pick the new snow mule back up and replace the damaged V belt at no charge to you.

Please understand that I am not trying to ruin your day. 

I want you to be able to move snow when you need to and that V belt will eventually fail on you and I don't think you want to or should have to fill the swear jar after shoveling as that V belt is damaged due to the belt retainer being too close to the 2 groove pulley on that side.

I want you to succeed, not fail.


----------



## Brianwc

I want to peak at the belt system on mine now


----------



## 1132le

Brianwc said:


> I want to peak at the belt system on mine now



dont get your hopes up


----------



## tdipaul

.

Congrats!

Liking the heavier belt setup. 

Can't wait to see these in action

.


----------



## woodrmp

Good catch! The original pic was with the auger disengaged - the belt does touch the retainer. Engaged there is a ~2mm gap, but I adjusted it to give a little more gap - before and after pics attached (auger engaged).





leonz said:


> Great purchase,
> 
> The only issue now is the double V belt as the V belt is rubbing against the belt retainer when running- the retainer is too close to the double pulley and wearing on the edge of the double V belt.
> 
> I cannot believe they did not see that when they test ran it with the cover off.
> They would have heard that noise and known what it was the minute they started it and activated the auger and impeller drive function.
> 
> If anything you should loosen the belt retainer on the closer side and pry it away from the pulley.
> The next thing you should do is ask for a replacement belt so you have it on hand.
> 
> They should give it to you with no questions asked or pick the new snow mule back up and replace the damaged V belt at no charge to you.
> 
> Please understand that I am not trying to ruin your day.
> 
> I want you to be able to move snow when you need to and that V belt will eventually fail on you and I don't think you want to or should have to fill the swear jar after shoveling as that V belt is damaged due to the belt retainer being too close to the 2 groove pulley on that side.
> 
> I want you to succeed, not fail.


----------



## Mountain Man

RedOctobyr said:


> Wow, thanks for the pics under the cover! That belt is a monster, and I'll bet the machine is too.


Agree, thats a BIG belt. I know doubles are a bit on expensive side. Are you going to keep a spare on hand ? Love to see a night picture of how bright the led is.


----------



## Mountain Man

woodrmp said:


> Good catch! The original pic was with the auger disengaged - the belt does touch the retainer. Engaged there is a ~2mm gap, but I adjusted it to give a little more gap - before and after pics attached (auger engaged).


Looking at those pics, looks like the fibers are aramid or kevlar. Should be a quality belt that lasts a long time.


----------



## leonz

You need to have them either provide you with a new belt at no charge or give you a new belt at no cost to you as that belt is going to fail on you. If you look closely at the damage to the carcass and the nylon thread that is exposed is nothing but bad news. The V belt will continue to tear as it is used and it will fail.

No amount of flammable V belt dressing is going to cure that.

I would call them today if they have not closed already and bring it back to have the V belt replaced as the rubber is going to continue to chip on it until it breaks or stretches to the point that the V belt will no longer be able to transmit power to the cross auger and impeller.


----------



## bisonp

Cardo111 said:


> What a tank the bucket looking very Honda-like. Toro made a giant leap forward this year with their HD series. I have to imagine they are going to sell a lot more units as a result. Simplicity also made some nice improvements and added a Signature line (may have previously been known as their heavy-duty series). The Signature Pro Line also received some mods. Taller auger housings, LEDS w/a courtesy path light and hopefully a more reliable electric chute control. Simplicity seems to only use the disposable plastic transmission on one medium duty machine at this point. Nice to see that these manufacturers are listening to their customers. *Arguably the Golden Age of snowblowers is here*.


Not until they bring back 220 degree chute rotation!

:wink2:

I am serious though, I find that very useful in windy conditions. Seems these new Toros are well built but underpowered until you get to the big ones. And some frustrating stuff like no option at all for handwarmers on the HD 928. I also liked the 26" size. But their chute controls are miles ahead of Ariens, which I have tried probably a dozen times in stores and just find to be finicky junk. It's my main gripe with my current Ariens, not sure why they can't figure out decent controls.


----------



## Brianwc

I know mines a single I looked at the manual


----------



## Zavie

bisonp said:


> Not until they bring back 220 degree chute rotation!
> 
> :wink2:
> 
> I am serious though, I find that very useful in windy conditions. Seems these new Toros are well built but underpowered until you get to the big ones. And some frustrating stuff like no option at all for handwarmers on the HD 928. I also liked the 26" size. But their chute controls are miles ahead of Ariens, which I have tried probably a dozen times in stores and just find to be finicky junk. It's my main gripe with my current Ariens, not sure why they can't figure out decent controls.


It bothers me also that the the new HD 928 does not have handwarmers. If that model were a 26" with handwarmers then count me in, i'd buy one today. The old 928 OHXE had handwarmers but it's list was $1599. You've got to go up to the new HD 1028 OHXE to get the handwarmers but it still has the 302cc. If the new HD 1028 had the 375cc that the new 1232 has and it was $1699 or even $1799 I'd buy one today.


----------



## Hanky

I wonder when the first review of the new 1428 will be here for us to drool over. Where is the snow when you are ready for it.


----------



## Mountain Man

Hanky said:


> I wonder when the first review of the new 1428 will be here for us to drool over. Where is the snow when you are ready for it.


Only mid november, biggest snows are usally mid january to february. I know cyrus has a 1428, but hes in Ct. Btw, looks like winter preview this week on the northeasr. Might get our firsy 1"+, a bit early.


----------



## RichVT

I used mine the other day on some wet slushy snow. It didn't clog. The light works well.

It's my first walk behind so I can't say it is better or worse than anything else.


----------



## Mountain Man

RichVT said:


> I used mine the other day on some wet slushy snow. It didn't clog. The light works well.
> 
> It's my first walk behind so I can't say it is better or worse than anything else.


What part of Vermont ? Think you guys should get some decent snow friday.


----------



## RichVT

I'm in Northwestern Vermont on the western slope of the Green Mountains.

Should be about a foot on Friday.


----------



## Mountain Man

RichVT said:


> I'm in Northwestern Vermont on the western slope of the Green Mountains.
> 
> Should be about a foot on Friday.




Have a buddy in Westfield, ive rideen over little Jay, to Richford mountain, down through enosburg on rail trails all the way to Saint albans bay. Get lots of crazy upalope snows on the right wind over there.


----------



## Mountain Man

RichVT said:


> I'm in Northwestern Vermont on the western slope of the Green Mountains.
> 
> Should be about a foot on Friday.


Have a buddy in Westfield, and have ridden over little Jay and Richford mountain, down onto the rail trails from Enosburg onto St Albans bay to watch the sun set over champlain and the daks, Get some crazy upslope snows on the right winds !!!!!


----------



## RichVT

The machine is getting a good workout as we have over a foot of heavy wet snow and it's still coming down.

At no point did I feel a need to slow down in the heavy stuff - this thing seems to have power to spare.

We live on a dirt road so the snow plow mixes a lot of dirt, rocks and gravel into the snow at the end of the driveway especially early season before the ground freezes. This machine churns through it without missing a beat.

I did have a problem with the auger lock seeming to release to easily. I tightened the bolt that holds the toothed lever under the right hand grip and that seems to have taken care of the problem.


----------



## Mountain Man

RichVT said:


> The machine is getting a good workout as we have over a foot of heavy wet snow and it's still coming down.
> 
> At no point did I feel a need to slow down in the heavy stuff - this thing seems to have power to spare.
> 
> We live on a dirt road so the snow plow mixes a lot of dirt, rocks and gravel into the snow at the end of the driveway especially early season before the ground freezes. This machine churns through it without missing a beat.
> 
> I did have a problem with the auger lock seeming to release to easily. I tightened the bolt that holds the toothed lever under the right hand grip and that seems to have taken care of the problem.



Need pictures !


----------



## Brianwc

RichVT said:


> The machine is getting a good workout as we have over a foot of heavy wet snow and it's still coming down.
> 
> At no point did I feel a need to slow down in the heavy stuff - this thing seems to have power to spare.
> 
> We live on a dirt road so the snow plow mixes a lot of dirt, rocks and gravel into the snow at the end of the driveway especially early season before the ground freezes. This machine churns through it without missing a beat.
> 
> I did have a problem with the auger lock seeming to release to easily. I tightened the bolt that holds the toothed lever under the right hand grip and that seems to have taken care of the problem.


I have the same issue


----------

